# Aftermarket trailer hitch



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

I cannot see buying $700 factory hitch. Has anyone installed one of the $149 warranty busters?


_Modified by See5 at 3:18 AM 11-4-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

Remember, the $149 aftermarket hitch is only the hitch, not the electrical controller box (or whatever that is) or the ball arm. I think we came out at a price difference of $200-$250 when you add in the other parts.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

It is also not the receiver which is attached to the frame. You get what you pay for!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (donaldvanw)*

Have you looked at the PDF instructions for this hitch:
http://www.hitchesonline.com/pdf/CM-13220INS.pdf 
Looks like it attaches to the frame to me. Don't look at the photo shown on the webpage for this hitch:
http://www.hitchesonline.com/v...4.htm 
As they say, "Graphic may differ from actual hitch due to design & points of attachment."


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (donaldvanw)*

I, of course, want more than I pay for.








I would do install myself as it looks very straightforward. 8 bolts to the frame.


_Modified by See5 at 1:49 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

Given all that has transpired regarding towing capacities, aftermarket hitch assemblies and their impact on factory warranty- one could well create more problems than the savings in price may be worth. I would also not let anyone other than VW install a hitch assembly for the aforementioned reason.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (donaldvanw)*

I agree with this to a point. If I were going to use the hitch for towing, I would get the factory hitch since it comes with everything you need. If I were going to use a the hitch for hanging a bike rack, ski rack, or some other item that doesn't need lights, then this would be a decent deal, providing you can get it installed professionally by a competant body shop or have the skill to do it yourself.


----------



## bsdavis (Sep 30, 2003)

*Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch!*

Anybody with details, installation stories etc. on the "warranty buster" hitch, definitely please post. The hitch/roof rack issue is a major hangup for me in making my purchase decision right now as I have my mountain bike on the rack at least 3-4 days a week and I'm not anxious to store the thing inside the car if (and when) I buy a new Treg! However, I don't want to drop nearly a grand to simply put a hitch on the car to hold my bike! Thats ridiculous. In fact, when I add that to the purchase price and factor in service expense I gotta tell you, the 03 Certified Audi Allroad I am looking at becomes fairly attractive (admitedly, not a rugged offraoder like the Treg). Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (bsdavis)*

Look at my post about 4 up from yours for the pdf file and link.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (bsdavis)*

I ended up ordering the "WB" so I will document the install.
I will likely tow my C5 with it as it is rated @6,000 lbs and I should be < 4600.
I will get some pics with the front wheels (Touareg's) in the air.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (See5)*

Take some nice pics of the hitch itself for us so we can see how sturdy it is built. I suspect that it is pretty much a copy of the factory hitch. Just building it here in the USA and not having to ship it across the Atlantic Ocean should save $50-$75 per unit.


----------



## bsdavis (Sep 30, 2003)

*Thanks to all.*

Looking forward to hearing about the install and seeing final photos. I know the factory hitch looks pretty slick installed, hopefully the warranty buster is close to looking factory, just without the full on capacity/warranty.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Thanks to all. (bsdavis)*

penney wise...pound foolish
Why roll the dice on a $35-50k vehicle?


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (See5)*

See5: 
This hitch looks almost identical to the factory hitch; you need to be careful removing the tail lights as the dealer cracked both of mine removing them (plus same thing happened on two other cars). Mine was very early vin so maybe they have fixed the tail light mounting socket issues. When they replaced my lights, they came out much easier the second time.
Would guess the tailight assemblies are not very cheap and when you go in with cracked tail light and non-OEM hitch installed, good luck!!!
Also can't just wire lights like normal US car or get generic converter; need the VW/Westfalia trailer control module which connects to CAN bus system.


----------



## dlh4x4 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (bt-treg)*

See5
Please keep us posted on the aftermarket hitch. I too agree that paying $700 for a hitch seems unreasonable. I don't know why VW doesn't offer it as a factory installed option like other SUVs and trucks.
I wouldn't worry too much about an aftermarket hitch. I have previously had aftermarket hitches installed on previous mini vans.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (bt-treg)*

Thanks for the tips. Busting a lens would nick the DIY savings.
Got to find a way to accomadate lights.
Will stay in touch.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (See5)*

In to it!








Details tomorrow.


----------



## dlh4x4 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (See5)*

So far so good. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how easy (or difficult) it was...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (See5)*

I will be very interested to hear how the V6 tows you car and trailer. Also, I assume with that much weight your trailer has brakes? Did you buy the VW electrical connector/adapter or are you going to try to tap into the lighting circuits?


----------



## offroadgrey (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Agreed--Especially for those of us who simply use a bike rack with the hitch! (spockcat)*

You probably already know this but the T-Reg comes stock set up with the Euro system of brake lights for trailers. They use a separate line for turn signals and a separate line for brake lights. We use the turn signals in common with the brake lights. 
When mine was delivered the dealer went through 10 days of searching for the fix cause the brake lights didn't work and I got a persistent error message in the display. They finally discovered the fix - a software setting. That fixed it fine.
Hope that helps.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

Well it is done and came out great. Maybe, two hours and very simple except the taillights.
Obsevations:
-CURT hitch is very nicely made. Heavy, nice welds and high quality powder coat finish.
-No tow hook threads
-$180 shipped
-Used Hopkins 4>3 wire adapter for lights
- Have to cut dropout to fit if you want less than too large hole under bumper.
-Removing the tailights is scarey. I pried and pulled then yanked. One came out fine and the other one has a one inch hairlne crack that is a non issue. I would reccomend having the dealer pull the lights case they break them. That would probably take them 20 minutes then go home do hitch and grease the ball socket for the future.
-Would do it again, but I am cheap, so ~$225 and I can pull most anything.
Pictures available if you like.











_Modified by See5 at 1:45 AM 11-10-2003_


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Is there a mount plate for the wiring connector, or will it be a zip-tie kinda thing and let it rest near the hitch when not in use?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

You should post more pics of the install. But if you could use a server that is up more often than home.new.rr.com it would probably be better. I've never been able to get to the pic links on your signature.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

The RR server is severly challenged right now. Will get some up on the other server today.
The hitch 4>3 wire adapter is Hopkins #46155 available locally.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

Pictures galore (dialup nightmare):











































































_Modified by See5 at 10:34 PM 11-10-2003_


_Modified by See5 at 10:39 PM 11-10-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

Let's see them all:


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_Pictures galore (dialup nightmare):


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

So how does it tow?
Are you getting brake/signal light alarms when you are towing?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

I tried it on my snomo trailer and it was lighting fine but no real wt.
I will tow car on trailer in Spring (~4,500 lbs). Will probably wish for a V8 in the Touareg rather than dragging one on the trailer.


_Modified by See5 at 11:44 PM 11-10-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

See5,
Do you have a picture like this of the other side? I am wondering whether those 4 black plugs below the left rear light are also under the right rear lights. Maybe these are mounting holes for the external spare tire carrier.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

Spockat, good call. I think you may be right.
The right side (below) has no such holes but does have the perfect exit for the hitch wiring.








_Modified by See5 at 1:01 AM 11-11-2003_


_Modified by See5 at 1:02 AM 11-11-2003_


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (spockcat)*

Just an observation.
The stinger / ball mount onthe after market looks to be about 2" - 3" longer than the VW supplied Westfalia. 
I needed to use a 2 5/16" ball on mine and also ordered the shortest stinger I could fine. It was about 8 1/4 inches from the ball to the pin hole, whereas the VW was 6 1/4. I wanted to keep the 2" ball & stinger for smaller trailers.
Seeing how the extra length may change the dynamics of the system, I put the larger ball on the VW arm and returned the longer one. I was afraid of the potential extra "fulcrum" effect. I had no clearance issue with the trailer. With the longer arm I also would have had to use or create an extension for the control cable. It was just long enough for the VW part but too short for the 8 1/4" one.

Jeff Davison


_Modified by jeffdavison at 1:24 AM 11-11-2003_


----------



## dlh4x4 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

Was there any cutting or drilling that you had to do?


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (jeffdavison)*

With the aftermarket you could just drill a hole for the pin further back on the "stinger" to effectively move the ball closer to the bumper.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (dlh4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlh4x4* »_Was there any cutting or drilling that you had to do?

Not other than I cut the plastic dropout which is in the underbumper to fit around the hitch shaft.
There are only four bolts on each side that hold the hitch on. They are the same ones that hold the bumper support or the factory hitch.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Looks awesome See5. DO you have a picture of the electrical plug at the factory harness?


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

I chose the factory hitch over the after market for a few reasons: lots of expensive VW R&D hours into the design: the electrical converter box will inform you via MFI of any trailer light problems: comes complete with everything you need to tow up to 7700 lbs: comes with mounting threads for the emergency tow eye (important for serious off roading): simple P&P installation. I installed it myself and was surprised at how easy it was. The tail lights were the most difficult part. I cracked the first one but found the trick on the second. $88 for a new lens, so I still saved about $200 on labor.


_Modified by gkcmilner at 5:44 AM 11-22-2003_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

I agree with you on the p&p electrical.
Either hitch has capacity beyond practical limits.
The hitch itself (or its chain hooks) can be used for off road pull point.
The tail lights are dicey.
The "WB" hitch, all up, is <$225


----------



## redfiver (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (See5)*

Do you have pictures of where you tapped into the wiring harness? Is it possible to get just the P&P electrical convertor? If so, only from the dealer?

Other pictures look great. Going to order me a "WB" as well


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (redfiver)*

You tap into the tailight wiring inside the Treg. Pull the wire outside the rubber plug, hook up taps into the harness with supplied connector and pull the slices back inside the compartment.
It seems a from reading this Fourm that the factory electrcal connector will plug but does not want to play with the computer CAN bus. Even if the dealer can get it to talk, it leaves you with a Euro spec connector which has a 4 wire+ ground setup that does not play in the American league.
A Hopkins (HOPPY) # 46155 4>3 tap in, available at Walmart, <$20 will take about 20 min to hook up and does it all including playing without computer. The downside is you do not get a readout of trailer light conditons, however I see some folks are on their fourth dealer vist without any working trailer lights..


_Modified by See5 at 3:12 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## redfiver (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (See5)*

I'm not too concerned with having a readout of the trailer lights. Don't tow so often to worry about it. I've hooked up trailer lights to older VW's, so once in there it should be okay I'm assuming. Used to tow a trailer with my old 1982 VW Rabbit Truck, a trailer that was way too heavy. Still love that little truck.
Can't wait for the hitch to show up now!


----------



## tori546 (Oct 2, 2003)

this hitch sounds a like a good deal.. just a little reminder to those hooking into the electrical system.. the t-reg is pretty sensitive.. and maybe i've been hanging out too much near the techs.. our guys won't hook up the VAG with aftermarket radios in other VW's.. if they go that far with people hooking up their own trailer wires.. diagnosis costs will sky rocket.. "just be careful out there"


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

I just learned that with the factory wiring and converter box, if someone unplugs the trailer harness from your locked Treg the alarm goes off. I really like that feature. The converter box costs about $225 at the dealer but I could not order the harness from the box to the hitch. Once someone comes up with that I think the after market hitch will be quite the bargain.


----------



## OTTOG (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*

Please tell us what the "trick" was to avoid cracking the lenses.


----------



## MRE (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch*

I just finished a long rant in the the feedback forum about my dealer installing a aftermarket hitch because the VW hitch is expenseive without my knowledge. In a nutshell at purchase I asked for the hitch installed and dealer bait and switched aftermarker. Luckily I noticed. It is only rated 3500lbs. I need to tow a 5000lb boat. I am not going to repeate my rant. BAD BAD BAD. I am very displeased and when I take it back Tuesday it better get fixed. I hope the other owners know about their lower capacity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch (MRE)*

You should name the dealer here. 
For what it is worth though, the Curtis aftermarket hitch (the only one I know of) is rated much higher than 3500 lbs. Can you tell us what hitch they used that is rated at 3500 lbs?


----------



## MRE (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch (spockcat)*

The tech mentioned Jiffy Hitch and thats when I lost it. I will go downstairs and look at it more closely and get back to you.


----------



## MRE (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch (MRE)*

Okay, I went and looked in a well lighted office garage. Boy, I am even more worked up. They cut away )very poorly) a portion of the rear bumper valance(sp) to make it fit in the knockout..They also bolted the plug with huge screws to the underside. Looks like **** in the light. Not a luxury car install. The plug says "Hidden Hitch"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Trailer hitch (MRE)*

I see why they had to cut something away, Hidden Hitch doesn't make a hitch for the Touareg. At least not according to their website:
http://www.hiddenhitch.com/Home/ 
Unless they agree to start all over again with new parts, I would contact your State Attorney General's office. Also contact VW and complain about the dealer. He should have installed an OEM hitch and VW will be quite upset with them.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Ok, one question I didn't see answered and one more for the detailed folks in the crowd.
1) No errors on the dash for trailer lighting? I thought that was the purpose of the inteligent box that comes with the VW setup??
2) Where do you plug in the rear tow hooks now? Should there be concern over tieing down the rear of the Touareg when it's on a tow bed itself with the Stinger that should only receive 600lbs of downward weight? What I'm getting at is this, if you have to have your Touareg flat bedded (Hopefully never, but....) where will the driver strap down the rear of the vehicle? I for one liked the idea of the tow ring being further to the outside of the bumper. I'd also be concerned in off road conditions. Is the stinger a good place to winch the Touareg out of a mud hole? Probably not a real concern, but just wondering...


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

There are no dash electrical errors if you splice into the wiring (using adapter) like everyone has done for decades.
You do lose the ability to screw in rear tow hooks with the Curt hitch. However you gain the chain hooks and hitch point which is even stronger. The flat bed guys have chain hooks and will go to the frame or suspension. I bet they would not use the stock screw-in eyes by choice, Those are not meant to be pulled down anyway.
I am traveling but remember the Curt hitch is at least 6000/600 lbs. It mounts and finishes just like the factory model.


----------



## Mark78 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (See5)*

I just bought a hitch from hitches online, straight foward install.
The holes needed a little widening. Other than that 2 hours invested.
Still waiting word from UHaul on their Tap-lite product for the wiring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket trailer hitch (Mark78)*

The Tap-A-Lite product has to go through not just production itself but also crap like packaging design and construction, packaging itself, distribution to our locations, etc. It'll get done for sure... but just not today or next week. It'll happen, though, and when it does I'll be sure to let the forum know. It'll be a good thing for a lot of us!
-stu


----------

